# New Air Force epaulets



## MP 811 (4 Sep 2015)

So i've been out of country for a good 4 years now and just saw a picture of this epaulet.  Is this the newest version of us reinventing the wheel?


----------



## dapaterson (4 Sep 2015)

That's the improved CADPAT shirt, worn by Army and Air Force, so the rank insignia is now hook and loop fastener (since we can't say Velcro).


----------



## TCM621 (5 Sep 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> That's the improved CADPAT shirt, worn by Army and Air Force, so the rank insignia is now hook and loop fastener (since we can't say Velcro).


That's good,  I hate Velcro. God,  I hope I can get at least a few more years out of the shirts I have. I really,  really don't like these uniforms.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Sep 2015)

just me... said:
			
		

> So i've been out of country for a good 4 years now and just saw a picture of this epaulet.  Is this the newest version of us reinventing the wheel?



Maybe I'm old, but that looks fookin' ridiculous to me.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Sep 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm old, but that looks fookin' ridiculous to me.


You're right, they should have pearl grey in there somewhere, I almost had no idea that person was in the RCAF.


----------



## Loachman (5 Sep 2015)

That person may be in the RCN, CA, CJOC, or any of the other functional commands and empires.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Sep 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> That person may be in the RCN, CA, CJOC, or any of the other functional commands and empires.



Still doesn't change the look of the shingle. Kinda looks like the patches my mother used to iron on my pants.


----------



## MP 811 (7 Sep 2015)

Thanks guys.......I don't get to wear capdat much these days and I agree...this looks awful, so I think I'll stick with the old epaulets until I'm forced into the new ones.  I just received all the new silver coloured ranks for my DEU as well......what a joy it will be to explain to a local tailor the exact measurements for putting these on!


----------



## rotrhed (7 Sep 2015)

Anyone know if the CADPAT and flight suit ranks are changing to the new DEU style as well? Or will operational dress stick with the dark blue embroidery?


----------



## Loachman (7 Sep 2015)

I am certain that some gainfully-underemployed twit with a budget is considering it.

As for the velcro patches, they simplify the uniform and therefore reduce production cost. That is good.

Midnight field promotions in Number 3 Trench might be a little more risky, though.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (7 Sep 2015)

My question about the new rank patches is it easy to rip off? If it is, any cost savings would likely be lost to having to constantly replace them.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Sep 2015)

Eaglelord17 said:
			
		

> My question about the new rank patches is it easy to rip off? If it is, any cost savings would likely be lost to having to constantly replace them.



I find the flags curl at the edges, the ranks are on the center of the chest and less likely to be torn off.


----------



## dimsum (4 Dec 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I find the flags curl at the edges, the ranks are on the center of the chest and less likely to be torn off.



...wait for it - next thing you know, patches will also have to be sewn in as well, like the slip-ons on flying suits.   >


----------



## Sf2 (4 Dec 2015)

slip ons don't need to be sewn on flight suits.....


----------



## Zoomie (4 Dec 2015)

SF2 said:
			
		

> slip ons don't need to be sewn on flight suits.....


Apparently you don't live in the same airforce as the rest of us.


----------



## Sf2 (4 Dec 2015)

In my 21st year in fact, flying operationally since 2002...and have never had them sewn on, nor have been ordered to.


----------



## DonaldMcL (4 Dec 2015)

SF2 said:
			
		

> In my 21st year in fact, flying operationally since 2002...and have never had them sewn on, nor have been ordered to.



It's pretty much stated in every Wings Flying Orders.


----------



## Sf2 (4 Dec 2015)

"Pretty much" being the operative word(s).

No such order exists for our flyers.  Also discouraged by those who run the SERE courses as it makes santizing of clothing difficult.


----------



## SupersonicMax (4 Dec 2015)

As per the Geneva Convention, you have to give your captor your Rank and Service ID (giving away your nationality) when requested.  Sanitizing epaulets doesn't do anything for you.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Dec 2015)

Did I have my slip-ons turned into sewn-ons?

ICATG, sir (said with the UTMOST respect)  ;D


----------



## Sf2 (4 Dec 2015)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> As per the Geneva Convention, you have to give your captor your Rank and Service ID (giving away your nationality) when requested.  Sanitizing epaulets doesn't do anything for you.



Geneva convention applies certain rules depending on your status once captured as per the theatre specific SPINS and EPA (PW vs hostage vs other...).
Your status also dictates what information you divulge and what types of questions you answer.

Regardless....latest iterations of ASERE had everyone sanitize clothing, including cutting off sewn-on ranks and Canadian flags.

Make of that what you wish.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Dec 2015)

Anyone who has to 'cut off their flag' wasn't adhereing to the Div Dress Orders!!   :clubinhand:  Velcro is a must!!!!   :tsktsk:   

I'd say Geneva Convention 'always' applies.  I'm not aware of a time I can say "ya screw that stuff"!  The enemy is not bound to it but as a   I am.  Always.

It's always *BIG 7* which includes all the info on your slip-on anyways.   :subbies:


----------



## Togakure (5 Apr 2016)

So, I just saw pictures of the new demo F18, and the demo pilot looks like he's wearing a prototype slip on. Green with the new style stripes it looks like. Has anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## George Wallace (5 Apr 2016)

These?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Apr 2016)

Togakure said:
			
		

> So, I just saw pictures of the new demo F18, and the demo pilot looks like he's wearing a prototype slip on. Green with the new style stripes it looks like. Has anyone heard anything about this?








The "new" slip-ons where announced in Dec 2014....so not that new....


----------



## Togakure (5 Apr 2016)

Yes, those were announced before, but for DEU. They hadn't announced it was going to the flight suits or combats, nor have I seen anyone in it. 
And if it looks the way I think it does, those slip ons are green with the new stripes, which means it's not the same one that was announced in 2014 and that people wear on their dress shirts now.


----------



## dimsum (5 Apr 2016)

Togakure said:
			
		

> Yes, those were announced before, but for DEU. They hadn't announced it was going to the flight suits or combats, nor have I seen anyone in it.
> And if it looks the way I think it does, those slip ons are green with the new stripes, which means it's not the same one that was announced in 2014 and that people wear on their dress shirts now.



Perhaps that's just for the demo pilot?  He also has full-colour wings and patches.


----------



## SupersonicMax (5 Apr 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Perhaps that's just for the demo pilot?  He also has full-colour wings and patches.



Did somebody say color patches?  This alone ought to drive Chiefs nuts! :tempertantrum:


----------



## Loachman (5 Apr 2016)

Even if it is just for the demo pilot, some numpty in a high place is bound to like it, more stupidity will spread, and more money will be wasted to satisfy somebody's starving ego.


----------



## SupersonicMax (5 Apr 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Even if it is just for the demo pilot, some numpty in a high place is bound to like it, more stupidity will spread, and more money will be wasted to satisfy somebody's starving ego.



I think/hope that the focus will shift to the right things, with our newest RCAF Comd.  I hope mess kits and jackets are not on his agenda...


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (5 Apr 2016)

These may be the new RCAF slip ons we were told about few months ago. Yes it's a matter of time before every RCAF members get issue a pair. Also ref the color patches, 1 CAD orders allows 50% color 50% green. So expect to see more color patches as well in the near futur.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Apr 2016)

I didn't hear about these yet, but...I'm not surprised.  More than a few people thought it was only a matter of time before the operational clothing slip ons were made to match the DEU ones.  I agree it is a waste of money too.

What I DO wish they would have done;  wait until you have ALL the bits and pieces.  Rank slip ons, cap badges, Wings and trade badges.  THEN issue the order to change.  Right now its a Frenchy's looking change over, part 'pearl grey', part old gold... :.  

Pretty soon, the Wing tailor will be driving the nicest car on base, what with all the work they are getting the past few years.   ;D


----------



## Journeyman (6 Apr 2016)

Eagle Eye View said:
			
		

> Yes it's a matter of time before every RCAF members get issue a pair.


I wish all of our leadership -- Army, Navy, and Air Force -- who outrank these mindless 'fashion faeries' would get "issued a pair."  

Then maybe _someone_  in NDHQ would say "f*ck off, enough is enough."


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (6 Apr 2016)

:goodpost:
Haha! Nice one!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (6 Apr 2016)

Togakure said:
			
		

> So, I just saw pictures of the new demo F18, and the demo pilot looks like he's wearing a prototype slip on. Green with the new style stripes it looks like. Has anyone heard anything about this?



Personally, looking at that picture, my main concern is: "Are all the CF-188 going to be painted in this "new" "Hi-vis" camouflage paint scheme?  :dunno:

Seems little too bright for combat  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Apr 2016)

The RCAF isn't in the business of 'Combat' anymore.  We do airshows, drop parka's and airlift puppies.   

Sunny ways!!!


----------



## dimsum (6 Apr 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I didn't hear about these yet, but...I'm not surprised.  More than a few people thought it was only a matter of time before the operational clothing slip ons were made to match the DEU ones.  I agree it is a waste of money too.
> 
> What I DO wish they would have done;  wait until you have ALL the bits and pieces.  Rank slip ons, cap badges, Wings and trade badges.  THEN issue the order to change.  Right now its a Frenchy's looking change over, part 'pearl grey', part old gold... :.
> 
> Pretty soon, the Wing tailor will be driving the nicest car on base, what with all the work they are getting the past few years.   ;D



I know this sounds silly considering the high-vis Army and (possibly) high-vis AF slip-ons, but aren't those supposed to be subdued to, you know, not stand out in the field?


----------



## Togakure (6 Apr 2016)

The what?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Apr 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I know this sounds silly considering the high-vis Army and (possibly) high-vis AF slip-ons, but aren't those supposed to be subdued to, you know, not stand out in the field?



The army has the ability to change their high-vis stuff to subdued in the field.  Not so easy when your rank slip-ons are sewn on to everything.   :nod:


----------



## dimsum (6 Apr 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The army has the ability to change their high-vis stuff to subdued in the field.  Not so easy when your rank slip-ons are sewn on to everything.   :nod:



This just occurred to me (as I was passing by an RAF Sqn Ldr student at the school a few mins ago) - this is part of the Re-Royalization bit, isn't it?  The RAF (and RAAF/RNZAF) have high-vis rank bars on their flying suits, so we must as well!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Apr 2016)

Of course...it is of the utmost importance!


----------



## Zoomie (6 Apr 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Not so easy when your rank slip-ons are sewn on to everything.


Cue SF2 and his comments regarding sewn on slip-ons - this conversation has gone circular.

I still have some jackets with the green rank and flash.


----------



## Hungover_cat (6 Apr 2016)

I have navy ranks on my flight suit, and they aren't sewn on!


----------

